# Do you leave spaces between sheets of drywall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard of it, makes no since to me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds like laziness to me, do not want to take the time to get them "true", will fill the gap with mud, and hope that there will be no cracking with age. 

By then they will be moved on to the next state. 

ED


----------



## nvycrmn (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah, sounds a little bunk to me. Not a drywall expert but the son of a carpenter/contractor and he loves finish work...and he NEVER leaves gaps with his drywall work.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Depending on their tape and what mud they use this is a recipe for cracking.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

the only pro i know that uses mesh tape swears the joint has alot less chance of cracking if the sheets have a 1/8" gap and push easy sand inbetween before filling the joint.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"4.6.6 Gypsum panel products shall be abutted so as to be in
contact with one another but not forced together.
4.6.7 When gaps occur at gypsum panel product joints, they
shall be not greater than 1/4 in. (6 mm) and shall be prefilled
with joint compound as specified in Sections 4.6.7.1 and
4.6.7.2.
4.6.7.1 Gaps not greater than 1/8 in. (3 mm) shall be prefilled
with either ready-mix or setting-type joint compound.
4.6.7.2 Gaps greater than 1/8 in. (3 mm) shall be prefilled
with setting-type joint compound." From; http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07 English.pdf

Gary


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Well if a sheet is 4 feet wide and you leave 1/8 gap between them by the time you get to the fourth sheet of a wall you will be off the stud.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

joed said:


> Well if a sheet is 4 feet wide and you leave 1/8 gap between them by the time you get to the fourth sheet of a wall you will be off the stud.


A very astute point. :yes:

ED


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

Argh. I guess I will have to hope for the best.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

They would be stronger with thicker/wider (gap) mud in the joint, setting compound= better bond, than thinner fillet that is weaker, IMO. 


Don't lose sleep over it- check after final with a halogen at an angle to the joint on the wall; http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf
OR; http://books.google.com/books?id=lO...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9#PPA159,M1

And; http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-214-07 English.pdf

http://books.google.com/books?id=IS...e same strength as drywall face paper&f=false

Gary


----------

